# Favour please: Scottish shops



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I know there is a general thread for shops but its a huge thing to rake through and make of them are too far away for us Scottish people. I was wondering if we could make a thread for shops in Scotland only :grin1:?

So...everyone, list Scottish shops you know of :smile:.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll start by listing the only two I've actually seen:

*Aberdeen:*

Reptiles in the Green
64 The Green
Aberdeen
AB11 6PE

_Small shop with ok selection of the more common species (corns, a few boas and beardies) but animals are well looked after and staff are friendly._
*
Edinburgh:*

The Aquatic Centre (also known as Aquakadabra 2)
15-17 Comely Green Place
Edinburgh
EH7 5SY

_Medium selection of snakes, lizards, creepy crawlies as well as a selection of live and frozen foods. Staff are helpful and polite._


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

been to reps in the green,not very helpful at all.


critterz in kinghorn are good,very reliable.

Critterz Temp Site


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

heard theres a good shop in fife but not sure where. although they apparently charge £80 for a hatchling normal leopard gecko ??


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

boa-stu said:


> been to reps in the green,not very helpful at all.


Well the lady I spoke to seemed to know what she was talking about...most of the time they just leave you to it though.


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*scottish shops*

RD Rintoul in bathgate is a large general pet shop but also sells parrots and dereks home bred reptiles. Derek _very knowledgable_ on certain species. staff are polite too but a very very busy shop.
If you can squeeze past all the old women buying treats for their dogs its worth a look if you're passing that way.


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Well the lady I spoke to seemed to know what she was talking about...most of the time they just leave you to it though.


yeah diane is very knowledgable,but i asked for a feed back price on a boa.....still waiting after 7 months.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Rintouls is a good shop my daughter bought her corn snake there,they were very helpful :smile:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*new shop in scotland*

ok ok ok

didn't want to say before its officially open but everyones asking so here goes......

*new shop will be in central aberdeen*

I will let you know exact address as soon as the last screw is in place!!!!

Thankyou all for your support and I look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I love Creature Comforts IN cathcart

and

Olympia Pet Store In East Kilbride Town centre

the Olympia store has lovely staff and GORGEOUS baby beardies


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

my mate in kirkcaldy has a custom shed for all his reps - its better than most shops!!


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah my mate(jay) has just relocated he had his garage set up for his reps....cant wait to see his new enclosures..

Jays Animal Encounters

thats him !!!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

scotshop said:


> ok ok ok
> 
> didn't want to say before its officially open but everyones asking so here goes......
> 
> ...


competing with reptiles in the green then :razz:? Will be good to see it anyway :smile:, I'm in Aberdeen quite a lot.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Got ma beardie from Critterz in Fife and i sometimes get livefood from there. Really friendly staff. Got ma corn from The Pet Centre in Cumbernauld. Tiny reptile collection but really cute beardies and usually lots of corns. I get ma frozen food from there. The guy is really nice and i think he might own Olympia Pet Store, i think. Been to Rintouls aswell ma mum got her taiwan beauty from there. Good selection with a mad parrot the last time i was there :grin1:


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

*hmmm..*



intravenous said:


> competing with reptiles in the green then :razz:? Will be good to see it anyway :smile:, I'm in Aberdeen quite a lot.


 
hopefully not. 

they will be stocking a lot of species not available at the green by what i've seen so wont to be in direct competition as such. Diane is a friend of mine as is scotshop and i hope they both do well.

Also, its time someone made the exotic furries (why go to a garden centre for a chinchilla?) more accessible to the public, particularly in scotland.

I'm sure you all agree there is a massive lack of decent clean shops with properly set-up vivs, open minded staff and a good range of livestock in scotland.

I for one can't wait to see the new shop


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

agreed!!!!!! plus most rep shops are well over priced.


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

i know. how bloody annoying is it when you see something down south and you have no choice but to travel or pay twice as much up here?

fair enough being a tad more expensive where theres less competition etc but some shops are rediculous.

in saying that, sometimes checking websites in england one shop is really cheap for say chameleons but beardies are stupidly priced, the next has beardies for £45 but wants twice as much for the chameleon. Guess it depends on local breeder prices etc too.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

jml220679 said:


> i know. how bloody annoying is it when you see something down south and you have no choice but to travel or pay twice as much up here?
> 
> fair enough being a tad more expensive where theres less competition etc but some shops are rediculous.
> 
> in saying that, sometimes checking websites in england one shop is really cheap for say chameleons but beardies are stupidly priced, the next has beardies for £45 but wants twice as much for the chameleon. Guess it depends on local breeder prices etc too.


Yesterday I did a 6+ hour trip to get...a corn snake :roll:. Yes, I'd like to be able to go into a local shop to get what I want instead :razz:.


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

sometimes its not the reps..its the equipment..i saw up here a 1.5ft of cork bark for £25 down south in london same size was £7...equipment prices to me is more important especially if you want the best for ya reps.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

scotshop said:


> RD Rintoul in bathgate is a large general pet shop but also sells parrots and dereks home bred reptiles. Derek _very knowledgable_ on certain species. staff are polite too but a very very busy shop.
> If you can squeeze past all the old women buying treats for their dogs its worth a look if you're passing that way.


what kind of selection of the commons (corns and geckos) do they have?


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

yikes! when i stayed in edinburgh i kept getting snakes dumped on me. wish i met you before i moved up here!

gave one of my corns to Diane at the green, very randy female (snake dunno about diane) so sure she made a bit of cash out of it. got rid of my 8 year old sinaloan aswell. he was the best snake ever - i cried for 4 days. had to get rid of spiders too - mother wouldn't let anything in the house. got own place now though so woo hoo hoo!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

jml220679 said:


> yikes! when i stayed in edinburgh i kept getting snakes dumped on me. wish i met you before i moved up here!
> 
> gave one of my corns to Diane at the green, very randy female (snake dunno about diane) so sure she made a bit of cash out of it. got rid of my 8 year old sinaloan aswell. he was the best snake ever - i cried for 4 days. had to get rid of spiders too - mother wouldn't let anything in the house. got own place now though so woo hoo hoo!


*cries* :razz:. Looks like we swapped places anyway...I'm from Aberdeen and now in Edinburgh :roll:.


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

theres so many of us up here,we should have a meet sometime...lol

im from hastings..now in kirriemuir.lol


----------



## jml220679 (Aug 1, 2006)

with alcohol????


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

whatever floats ya boat..lol


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Make a new thread for Scottish meets :razz:, I still want to hear about Scottish shops!


----------



## boa-stu (Jul 12, 2006)

sorry my bad


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

hmm so we have

scotland plus alcohol plus a whole bunch of people who love reps

sounds fun to me...

Im up for it

lol xxxxx


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Scottish people ... have a look at SEAS - Scottish Exotic Animal Society


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Lucy, if you wanted a specific morph of corn you can ask anyone at Aqua and they can either hold back any they get in or buy buy one in especially from their supplier. They have afew in right now. REALLY nice snow, a couple aztecs, couple normals and an amel.
Also a young Childrens Python that I may get myself...


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> Lucy, if you wanted a specific morph of corn you can ask anyone at Aqua and they can either hold back any they get in or buy buy one in especially from their supplier. They have afew in right now. REALLY nice snow, a couple aztecs, couple normals and an amel.
> Also a young Childrens Python that I may get myself...


Well I hadn't actually planned on getting one of these :razz: (its an opal) but when I saw this shop (which doesnt deliver unfortunately :roll had a Serpenco female for £90, which is a bargain for an Opal as far as I could see, I couldn't control myself.

I will remember that for the future though...I will be needing more morphs (a fire, and maybe another opal or some blizzards or plasmas) at some point. I also need a summer job first :roll:.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

intravenous said:


> I also need a summer job first :roll:.


Snap. I lasted 3 3/4 hours at Wetherspoons in Dalkeith 

Also, Corn snake latin is Pantherophis. Well, its suposed to be.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> Snap. I lasted 3 3/4 hours at Wetherspoons in Dalkeith


Wetherspoons...is that a reptile shop I don't know about, or was that supposed to be your summer job :razz:? If so...oh dear, what did you do?


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Birnie's in Elgin is great. furthest north shop i've found yet that deals reptiles.

check out their stocklist here

 

rumour has it they are in the process of extending their reptile section...unsure if this has happened yet.


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

There is a very good reptile shop in Galashiels in the Borders, got some interesting things including Gaboon Vipers and a large Caimen. Well worth a trip. Aint far from Edinbrough. Cant think of it's name at the mo

Duzzie


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Duzzie said:


> There is a very good reptile shop in Galashiels in the Borders, got some interesting things including Gaboon Vipers and a large Caimen. Well worth a trip. Aint far from Edinbrough. Cant think of it's name at the mo
> 
> Duzzie


Border Exotics?


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

that sounds about right. Been in there a couple of times, not recently though

Duzzie


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Wetherspoons...is that a reptile shop I don't know about, or was that supposed to be your summer job :razz:? If so...oh dear, what did you do?


Its a bar (I can't tell if your thread was sarcasm) about 5miles out of Edinburgh. Think if you get the number 3 bus from the bridges goes right there. Anyhoo, I hated it. Practically no training. Felt like a dork - I'm not cut out for bar work.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> Its a bar (I can't tell if your thread was sarcasm) about 5miles out of Edinburgh. Think if you get the number 3 bus from the bridges goes right there. Anyhoo, I hated it. Practically no training. Felt like a dork - I'm not cut out for bar work.


Oh well :razz:. Better luck next time...job finding sucks.

Where did you get your het albino royal from? Internet sale or around Edinburgh?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Tinternet I'm afriad. Don't think Aqua will have any hatchling royal orders till June/July time. Still, I'm in through the week to check if any customers have brought some in.
If you want the email of the guy I got mine from, PM me.

And I agree, finding work sucks ass. Apparently there is a job in Harvey Nicks. Do hope its in one of the good areas!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> Tinternet I'm afriad. Don't think Aqua will have any hatchling royal orders till June/July time. Still, I'm in through the week to check if any customers have brought some in.
> If you want the email of the guy I got mine from, PM me.
> 
> And I agree, finding work sucks ass. Apparently there is a job in Harvey Nicks. Do hope its in one of the good areas!


I found a cattery and kennel summer job application, so I'm going to try that I think. 

Hmm...how much did your het cost (if you don't mind me asking)? I'm really tempted by albinos, or at least the prosect of making some, but I can't decide if I want to invest yet :roll:.


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Border Exotics?


 
I am coming home to the Scottish Borders for a few days this week .. going to head to Border Exotics in Gala. I love it there. Daniel Johnstone is a top guy and i absolutely love Mrs Hoggie a western Hognose... the biggest Hoggie i have ever seen. 
Will be interesting to see what reptiles he has since the last time i was there ... that was before Christmas :icon_redface:

BTW i am Scottish. :roll2:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

busybee said:


> I am coming home to the Scottish Borders for a few days this week .. going to head to Border Exotics in Gala. I love it there. Daniel Johnstone is a top guy and i absolutely love Mrs Hoggie a western Hognose... the biggest Hoggie i have ever seen.
> Will be interesting to see what reptiles he has since the last time i was there ... that was before Christmas :icon_redface:
> 
> BTW i am Scottish. :roll2:


Do you have an address of website for the shop? A lot of people have posted shop names but thats not much use to people who don't know where they are :razz:.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Considering his good manners, cracking feeding and nice black back he was a steal at £150.
It's the females you have to look out for. A young het albino female is around £450. Cheapest female I've seen that I'd take on (she was 600g or so which is probably the lowest weight I'd buy a het at) was £600.

Gala is close to Kelso. You can get a bus there from the bridges if you don't mind 45mins of being crushed by smelly old people.


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

Border Exotics doesnt have a website .. Will ask him when i go later this week... Asked Dan before but he didnt have one .. Pity


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> Considering his good manners, cracking feeding and nice black back he was a steal at £150.
> It's the females you have to look out for. A young het albino female is around £450. Cheapest female I've seen that I'd take on (she was 600g or so which is probably the lowest weight I'd buy a het at) was £600.
> 
> Gala is close to Kelso. You can get a bus there from the bridges if you don't mind 45mins of being crushed by smelly old people.


£150 Damn :razz:, that is good. I've found an adult pair for £900 but don't know if I should go for it or wait it out for some younger ones.


----------



## busybee (Aug 20, 2006)

Just looked in my purse for his address ... it was on his business card .. IT'S NOT THERE !!! It has disappeared. Will have to pick up another one.

All i can say the shop is off the Galashiels High Street, round the corner of Iceland... a car park is near it too.

Soz about that


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

ADULT pair? I would buy them. Have you got details of their weights?


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> ADULT pair? I would buy them. Have you got details of their weights?


Just said that the male was adult and the female was an 05 900g.

The exact weights wouldnt bother me though because I wouldn't be breeding in the next year or so (I'd actually prefer hatchlings for this reason but there arent many ready available).


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

There are tonnes of males available. If you know where to look you can quite easily get females. 

Crystal Palace Reptiles: Het Albino ... Hets

^ females.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> There are tonnes of males available. If you know where to look you can quite easily get females.
> 
> Crystal Palace Reptiles: Het Albino ... Hets
> 
> ^ females.


Yeah, I had seen those but I wasn't sure if they would deliver (on checking I think they do). Hmm, dilemma :roll:. I think I probably will wait, at least until I have a job. Why won't you buy a het at less than 600g? Because your male is older?

The adult pair are in Edinburgh by the way :razz:.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Not by chance animals of a guy called Gareth Sloan?
My male is still quite young. Under a year anyway. But females take far longer to mature so I'd rather have my investment back fairly quickly when paying £600-£900. You might not even get an albino out of the first clutch. So I'd rather buy heavier/slightly older animals.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> Not by chance animals of a guy called Gareth Sloan?
> My male is still quite young. Under a year anyway. But females take far longer to mature so I'd rather have my investment back fairly quickly when paying £600-£900. You might not even get an albino out of the first clutch. So I'd rather buy heavier/slightly older animals.


The person goes under the name of madmalky and has a website: - .

I don't think I'm going to go for it though, I'd rather wait until later in the year and get grown on hatchlings.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Coolcool.

So how are the corns? I have a weakness for Pewters. Not too keen on Opals but they are nice.


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi there.

Busybee went to Border Exotics today and saw a sign on the door saying that they are closed till further notice due to a break-in. There is no livestock in the shop at the mo, hopefully they were taken to the owners house rather than being stolen. It's such a pity. If ppl did steal the animals, i hope either the gaboon or caimen get the ba****ds

Duzzie


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> Coolcool.
> 
> So how are the corns? I have a weakness for Pewters. Not too keen on Opals but they are nice.


One pewter is a psycho nutter and the other is a teddy bear. Opals don't do much for me in appearance but I was more going for the genetics side of things.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

sparkle said:


> I love Creature Comforts IN cathcart
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I work in Creature Comforts. Since this is an old thread, anyone else know us? Like the shop?
Just curious.


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Serpentus Exotitcs,
Townhill,
Dunfermline

Excellent shop, friendly staff focus on CB.

Scaly Hide,
North Methven Street,
Perth

Fledgeling shop, still finishing furnishing and will be a cracker of an exotics shop when it's finished, open for business atm and selling CB only stock, also will be acting as wholesaler of livestock.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Serpentus Exotics as above in Dunfermline

Strictly Exotics | Reptile Care & Breeding Centre | UK, Scotland, Dundee in Kircaldy & Dundee


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

gregmonsta said:


> Scaly Hide,
> North Methven Street,
> Perth
> 
> Fledgeling shop, still finishing furnishing and will be a cracker of an exotics shop when it's finished, open for business atm and selling CB only stock, also will be acting as wholesaler of livestock.


Popped in here out of curiosity when visiting the folks a while back - very, very friendly place. Will be interesting when it's finished.... good that folks can get a reliable supply of frozen stuffs in Perth now, anyway.


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> Serpentus Exotics as above in Dunfermline
> 
> Strictly Exotics | Reptile Care & Breeding Centre | UK, Scotland, Dundee in Kirkcaldy


My two local shops


----------

